# ford E450 dump van



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

is this strange in eruope they have van dump truck ever seen it in us just sometime a flatdeck


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

have never seen a dump combined with a van, interesting


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

funny you post this, I saw a flatbed one today, very weird. the driver looked like he was hating life


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah, they are rare, but I have seen a few being used, always a ford, same as that one, cant be that bad if they are a powerstroke diesel, same as a f350 just cant have 4x4


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry I beg to differ. they do make a E350 quadra van = 4x4 2009 guy down the street from me is a Electrician and use it for a work truck. Ok I agree it is not a Dump so yes you are correct but they do still make a 4x4 E250 / E350 just a special order.:salute: The 4x4 van was very popular back in the mid 70's till mid 80's and then kinda dwindled to a few due to the fact more pick up truck were being used so the van kinda went by the way side


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I rather had that van with dump over truck.

You know why? smaller front end where you can see front bumper/ BEST turn radius than you can do with Truck.


Easy to work on engine behind doghouse if it V10 or diesel then not going fun work.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A plumber up the street has bought old box ambulances. He take's off the box and add's a dump bed. Paints them red. REAL weird looking setups's!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

those 4X4 vans are aftermarket, not ford factory built


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Easy to work on engine behind doghouse if it V10 or diesel then not going fun work.[/QUOTE said:


> Theres not much easy about working on them. Not that its hard, it just that everything takes time, and alot of it. Its so tight around the engine you usually have to remove ten things to get to what needs work. Heck on the 6.0 you have to remove an intercooler pipe just to get to the fuel filter. Lucky me we've got 12 E450's I maintain and repair at work. v10's 7.3's and 6.0's.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Holland;1290271 said:


> Theres not much easy about working on them. Not that its hard, it just that everything takes time, and alot of it. Its so tight around the engine you usually have to remove ten things to get to what needs work. Heck on the 6.0 you have to remove an intercooler pipe just to get to the fuel filter. Lucky me we've got 12 E450's I maintain and repair at work. v10's 7.3's and 6.0's.


Ok Being that you get a chance to work on all of those engines. What one have the most ISSUES and what are the fixes?????????


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

First of all, i'll tell you that the 7.3 is great. Virtually no problems other than a few minor oil leaks here and there. Ive run them to 300k without any issues. 

The 6.0 really hasnt been as bad as i expected it to be. Hear alot of horror stories about them but then again ours are 14 passenger busses, its not like were pulling them hard or anything. One 05 had a high pressure oil leak, had to be towed. another is sitting in the shop as we speak in need of an egr valve, but it made it to 170k mi which is pretty good. Some of our newer 08's have had issues with the turbo, over/underboost, one actually had to have the turbo rebuilt, all those under 30k mi at the time. Our 09's havent had any issues but they're just under 40kmi , so we'll see. 

Then come the v10. We only have two, both 08's one has round 70k other just about to 100k. Not too many problems, fuel pressure codes about it. But most of our drivers dont like them. Very jumpy off the line, and they have to scream up hills. Not much for problems yet but time will tell.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Holland thanks for the info interresting. Just wanted to see another prospective from someone other than a plow guy,and dont take this wrong way plow guys it was clearly just a new point of veiw I was looking for. Reason being is I am in the market for a newer used diesil 
4x4 for plowin thanks DirishmanThumbs Up


----------

